# Baudette Impoundment



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Has anyone fished this pond (in a park) behind a Pontiac Home Depot? Looking for another place to throw worms w my 11 yr old daughter. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

We tried it. Really shallow w lots of late season algae. NO RESPONSE w worms. (Not even from under the pier!) Nothing attracted to surface lures either. I guess we move on...


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Are you talking about the dam at entrance to Beaudette park?
It was behind a home depot, and I used to fish there when I was younger.
Always had a little bit of everything. I used to catch bluegill, big smallmouth bass, carp, gar, and one time I pulled out a 26 inch walleye. But that was years ago I don't know the condition it would be in now.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Apparently it is in worse condition for fishing, now.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

That’s the one, yes. It looked really good from the pavement, but seemed barren up close. When you can’t even stir up gills w worms, it’s a tough row.

We wanted to fish by the dam, but there were a bunch of kids playing there, so we tried what looks like a fishing pier, to know avail. We will try again next spring.


----------

